# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  RoboTaxi fleet, AutoX, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - AutoX

autox.ai/en/operation.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Professor X: RoboTaxi "gigafactory" to collect petabytes of urban info"
A massive RoboTaxi data center is the hub for an enterprising experiment masterminded by a man known as Professor X.

by Greg Nichols
April 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba's map product allows riders to hail RoboTaxis"
With help from a scrappy startup, China is taking the lead in autonomous rideshare.

by Greg Nichols
April 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AutoX opens Shanghai RoboTaxi service to the public"

by Paul Ridden
August 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

AutoX puts fully driverless RoboTaxis on the roads in China

Dec 2, 2020




> AutoX has rolled out a fleet of fully driverless RoboTaxis on the roads of downtown Shenzhen, marking the first time a completely autonomous fleet without accompanying safety drivers is deployed in China.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AutoX becomes China’s first to remove safety drivers from robotaxis"

by Rita Liao 
December 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AutoX puts fully driverless RoboTaxis on the roads in China"

by Mai Tao
December 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

AutoX opens its fully driverless RoboTaxi service to the public in China

Jan 28, 2021




> AutoX has opened its fully driverless RoboTaxi pilot program to the public in Shenzhen. This marks the first time that the general public will be able to book a completely autonomous RoboTaxi without accompanying safety drivers in China.
> 
> This video shows how the fully driverless RoboTaxi operates from a passenger’s perspective. The vehicle runs on regular public roads in the city, takes unprotected left turns at busy intersections, makes side passes on streets, deals with a scooter running traffic lights, and more.

----------


## Airicist2

AutoX expands its largest robotaxi operations zone to over 1000 km²

Jan 28, 2022




> AutoX has been testing its RoboTaxi operation among all the top four cities in China. It now expands its largest Robotaxi Operations Zone to be over 1000 km². AutoX has become the first to enable its RoboTaxi testing to cover the majority of a Chinese megalopolis. Watch an AutoX RoboTaxi navigate the busy roads across the 1,000+ km² area without any disengagement.

----------


## Airicist2

AutoX passes 1,000 vehicles milestone for its RoboTaxi fleet, the largest in China

Feb 9, 2022




> AutoX RoboTaxi fleet has exceeded 1000 vehicles. This is a monumental milestone for the company as AutoX’s RoboTaxi fleet is the largest in China. Scaling beyond 1,000 RoboTaxis represents a significant leap forward for larger scale commercialization.

----------


## Airicist2

Inside AutoX's Driverless RoboTaxi Operations Center

May 9, 2022




> Take a tour inside one of our 10 RoboTaxi Operation Centers -- the Shenzhen Pingshan Driverless Operations Center -- from a flying drone. Read more on our official blog: https://www.autox.ai/blog/20220509.html

----------

